# Selective wifi app



## JstnBsn (Jun 29, 2012)

Is there an app that will stop wifi from automatically connecting to certain networks? I like to keep wifi on for faster location but there are certain networks that i don't want it to connect every time they are nearby like my work's network.


----------

